# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Istref Begolli (1933-2003)

## Dita

*In Memoriam - Istref Begolli (1933-2003

Prishtinë, 3 shkurt* - Të premtën më 31 janar pushoi së rrahuri zemra e aktorit tonë të madh Istref Begolli.
Istref Begolli ishte korife i skenës së teatrit tonë dhe krahas Abdurrahman Shalës, Shani Pallaskës e ndonjë tjetri, i takon plejadës së aktorëve më të shquar, emri i të cilët do të skalitet me shkronja të arta në historinë e teatrit të Kosovës.
Mund të thuhet se Istref Begolli ka qenë aktor i lindur, ngase nuk kishte kryer ndonjë shkollë profesionale as tjetër. Si 16 vjeçar ai do të hyjë në skenën atëherë të sapoformuar të Teatrit Popullor Krahinor (më 1949) dhe me ndërprerje të shkurta, aty edhe do ta përfundojë (pa dëshirën e tij) karrierën teatrore më 1990. Një kohë të shkurtër do të punojë në një teatër profesionist të Beogradit dhe një kohë ka qenë artist i lirë.
Në teatër ka luajtur mbi 100 role të ndryshme nga dramaturgjia shqiptare e botërore. T'i përmendim vetëm disa (nga dramat origjinale): "Erveheja", "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur", "Fosilet", "Shpend Sokoli i Soko Shpendit" e deri tek ato botërore: "Makbethi", "Othello", "Shtettrrethimi", "Cubat", "Ifigjenia në Aulidë", "Konfiteori" etj., ku ka realizuar kreacione të shkëlqyeshme. Dramat më të njohura të dramaturgjisë botërore në Teatrin e Prishtinës u vunë në skenë nga regjisorët më të njohur jugosllavë, si Paro, Turbeshiq, Mijaç, Milçin etj.
Istref Begolli ndonëse jo me aq sukses si në teatër ka luajtur edhe në disa filma jugosllavë dhe të Kosovës.
Istref Begolli vdiq në një qendër rehablitimi në Kroaci, ndërkaq të shtunën më 1 shkurt u bë ceremonia e varrimit në varrezat e Prishtinës, vetëm në praninë e familjes, meqë kështu e kishte lënë amanet. 


kosova.com

----------


## Dita

Marre nga:

http://www.edsh.org/diskutime/viewthread.php?tid=926






*Istref Begolli, ky kolos i aktrimit shqiptar

Teatër 

MBI 150 ROLE NE TEATËR DHE NE FILM 

- Istref Begolli, ky kolos i aktrimit shqiptar 

(Biografi e shkurter)* 

Lindi me 07. 5. 1933 ne Pejë. Shkollën fillore dhe gjysmëmaturën e kreu ne vendiindje. Prej moshës 16 vjeçare (1949) fillon te piinojë si aktor i rregullt i Teatrit Popullor Krahinor (TPK), te asaj kohe, deri ne vitin 1961. Prej vitit 1961 deri ne vitin 1963 punon ne Teatrin jugosilav te Drames, ne Beograd. Pas tri viteve punë atje, kthehet përsëri ne "TPK" te Kosovës (Tash teatri Kombëtar) ku punon deri me 1968. Nga ky vit (1968), deri me 1971 punon si aktor i lire. Me 1971 fillon te punojë përsëri ne "TPK" gjer me 1990, ku edhe pensionohet si aktor i këtij teatri. 

Repertori i i interpretimeve te tij përfshin një univers te tërë personazhesh nga dramaturgjia botërore dhe ajo kombëtare, rreth 150 rôle ne teatër film e televizion.... 

Disa nga rolet kryesore ne shfaqjet ku ka luajtur ai janë: Mihali ne shfaqjen "Zhelanat" e Matej Borit, ne regji te Abdurrahman Shalës, Dhëndrri dhe Meriku ne "Dasma" dhe "Hani ne rrugën kryesore" te Çehovit, me regjisor Muharrem Qenën, Karl Fon Mori ne "Cubât" e Shilerit, me regji te A. Shalës, Plaku i Pare ne "Erveheja" e Ahmet Qirezit, me regji te Muharrem Qenës, Dyl Mehmeti ne "Fosilet" e Azem Shkrelit, Paratovi ne "Vajza pa pajë" e Ostrovskit, Prifti ne "Gjenerali i ushtrisë se vdekur" i Ismail Kadaresë, ne regji te Piromanit, Murtaja ne "Shtetrrethimi" e Kamysë, ne regji te T. Durbeshiqit, )ago ne "Othello" i Shekspirit, me regji te A. Shalës, Magbethi ne "Magbethi" i Shekspirit, ne regji te Zhorzh Paros, Kabili ne "Sfinga e gjallë" e Regjep Qosjes, me regji te L. Giorgievskit, Agamemnoni ne "Ifigjenia ne Aulidë" e Euripidit, ne regji te Fadil Hysajt, Kadmos ne "Bakhet" e Euripidit, ne regji te Vllada Milqinit, Ahmet Nuredini ne "Dervishi dhe vdekja" i Mesha Selimoviqit, me regjisor V. Milqini, Lojtari ne "Bregu i pikëllimit" i Teki Dervi, me regjisor V. Milqini, Plaku ne "Shpend Sokoli i Sokol Shpendit" i Ymer Shkrelit, me regjisor Isë Qosja etj. 

Ndër rolet me eminente te luajtur ne mëse 20 filma artistik hyjn padyshim: i Pavie Shatev ne filmin "Atentatorët e Selanikut" i Zhika Mitroviqit, Deliu ne "Era dhe Lisi" i Besim Sahatqiut, Prifti ne "Proka" i Isë Qosjes, Fatmir Gashi ne "Përroi vërshues" i Besim Sahatqiut, Musa Sokoloviqi ne "eta e punëtorit" i M. Mandiqit, Polici ne "Si te vdiset" i M. Stamenkoviqit, Otos ne "Sulmi i kuq i "Predrag Golluboviq, Trobërku ne "Mali i Leiejit" i Zdravko Velimiroviqit etj. 

Nga rolet në filmat televiziv duhnt veçuar: Plaku ne 'Te ngujuarit" me skenar dhe regji te Ekrem Kryeziut, Kostë Kasapi ne "Kulla", sipas Anton Pashkut e ne regji te Agim Sopit, Inspektori ne "Dhembja krenare" te Ismail Ymerit, Kabili ne "Vallja e çmendur" me skenar dhe regji te Isë Qosjes, Prifti ne Vjeshta e trëndafilave", me skenar te Veli Karahodës e ne regji te Agim Sopit etj. Istref Begolli është fitues i shumë shpërblimeve, prej tyre duhet përmendur patjetër: Ne takimet "Joakim Vujiq" te mbajtura ne Titovo Uzhicë merr shpërblimin e pare për rolin e Dyl Mehmetit ne shfaqjen "Fosilet", drame kjo e Azem Shkrelit. Me 1973, ne Kosovë, merr Shpërblimin e Dhjetorit për veprimtari te frytshme ne lëmin e teatrit dhe filmit. Po me 1973, ne takimet teatrore "joakim Vujiq" te mbajtura ne Kragujevc, merr vendin e pare për rolin e Priftit ne shfaqjen "Gjenerali i ushtrisë se vdekur" te Ismail Kadaresë. Me 1978, ne festivalin e teatrove MES te Saraj'evës merr shpërblimin "Kurora e artë e dafinës" për rolin e Kabilit ne "Sfinga e gjallë", drame e Rexhep Qosjes. Me 1985 ne Novi Sad merr shpërblimin e Steries për rolin e Babelit ne shfaqjen "Konfiteor" etj. 


- U bë gati një muaj që aktori i madh kosovar Istref Begolli lëngon i sëmurë ne spital, ne gjendje kome... I mundur ngo sëmundja e rende, rri si i ngrire, nuk flet dhe as lëviz... por frymon, ngadalë... 

Istref Begolli, ne te shtatëdhjetat, me mjekër te bardhë dhe flokë gati te bardha, plot hijeshi... Me sy te zi dhe vështrim te thellë, me buzëqeshje te rmllë, ecje madhështore, me timbër te qartë e kumbues, i heshtur, plot emocion, plot humor dhe plot dilema. Shumë dilema, jashtzakonisht shumë. "Nuk e dij, nuk e dij...!" ky ishte refreni i tij i trishtë, për këtë kohë te trishtë... I rrethuar me aparatet që i japin frymë, me mjekët që i rrinë te koka, ai tash,ndoshta, qetësisht mediton për ëndrrat dhe shpresat që sigurisht i zhurmojnë ne shpirtin e lodhur nga sëmundja... "Çohu Istref, çohu pashë zotin, mos ashtu, hajde dalim ta pimë nga një gotë raki... Hajde te lutem, mos u anko qysh e ke zakon", i kishte thënë një dite Fanik Begolli ne njërën nga vizitat e tija te shpeshta... Dhe, Istref Begolli atë dite, pas shumë kohe, kishte hapur sytë, kishte vështruar qetë nga ai, sikur ia kishte bërë me dije se ende vozhdonte t'i pranonte mesazhet e kësaj bote, se nuk kishte ndërmend te largohej ashtu lehtë, pa një hapjesysh, te paktën, pa një vështrim te fundit Kishte hapur sytë, pastaj sërish i kishte mbyllur dhe sërish dhomën e kishte pllakosur qetësia... Ç'duel i heshtur, ç'drame e trishtë! Protagonist ai, kurse antagonist sëmundja... 

*Fillimi... Rruga me tren... deri te Makbethi...* 

"Ne teatrin e Prishtinës fillova ne vitin dyzet e nëntë. Gjashtmbëdhjetë vjeçar. U nisa me trenin e pare nga Peja për ne Prishtinë. Bëja nga pese orë udhë për t'u bërë aktor. Elash nënën vetëm. Ajo s'e ka doshur teatrin, nuk besonte se teatri është profesion. Nuk me {liste me, bile dy vjet te tëra nuk u takova me te", tregon Istref Begolli, ne një bisedë te tij me aktorin Selman lusufi, te bërë me herët për revistën "Theatri". Kështu, me pak fjalë, por me shumë drame brenda, shpalohet fillimi, koha kur jeta e Istref Begollit merr kahe tjetër, te ndryshëm nga ajo që kishte qenë deri atëherë. Kjo rrugë, me gjithë sakrificat, do ti sjellë atij famën dhe lavdinë e përjetshmë, kurse teatrit kosovar aktorin e pazëvendësueshëm. 16 vjeçar, ne teatrin që kishte vetëm një vit kur kishte filluar punë. Ai, bashkë me te tjerët si Shani Pallaska, Abdurrahman Shala, Muharrem Qena, Katarina Josipi, Meribane Shala, Hyrie Hana, Matej Serreqi, Gjon Oroshi- Kola, Shaban Domi etj., do te vëjnë themelet e teatrit Kosovar. Dhe, jo gjatë, me shpejtësi marramendëse, ky teatër do te krijojë vulën e tij, do te krijojë identitetin e vêt, do te snfdojë edhe shumë teatro te tjera anekënd ish-lugosllavisë që kishin traditë shumë me te madhe... Dhe, padyshim, ndër me meritorët e këtij evoluimi cilësor është Istref Begolli, ne biografinë e te cilit me kalimin e viteve do te radhiten rôle te mëdha, te autorëve te huaj, por edhe te atyre shqiptarë...Karl Fon Mori, ne "Cubat" e Shilerit, Plaku i Pare ne "Erveheja" te Ahmet Qirezit, Dyl Mehmeti ne "Fosilet" te Azem Shkrelit, Prifti ne "Gjenerali i ushtrisë se vdekur" te Ismail Kadaresë, Murtaja ne "Shtetrrethimi" të Kamysë, [ago ne "Othello" te Shekspirit, Magbethi ne "Magbethi" te Shekspirit, Kabil: ne "Sfinga e gjallë" te Rexhep Qosjes, Isali Babeli ne "Komfiteori" te S. Shnajderit Agamemnoni ne "Ifigjenia ne Aulidë" ti 
Euripidit, Kadmos ne "Bakhet" te Euripidit Ahmet Nuredini ne "Dervishi dhe vdekja" te Mesha Selimoviqit, Plaku ne "Shpend Sokoli i Sokol Shpendit" te Ymer Shkrelit etj. Janë vetëm disa nga personazhet e shumta që ai udha jetë ne skenë. Thuhet se me rolin e Isak Babelit ne shfaqjen "Komfiteori" te S. Shnajderit ka tronditur publikun dhe kritikën me "qeshjen sardonike, demoniake, me fytyrën që ikë prej vetvetes, që shkrihet ne heshtje akulli...". Kurse, shkrimtari i njohur kroat Mirosilav Kriezha, kur e kishte pare ne "Cubât" e Shilerit me 1960 ne Shkup, ishte shprehur ne superlativ. 

*Intervista dhe dokumentari që surealizuan* 

Gati dy vjet me pare, nga redaksia e "Ekskiuzives", me kërkuan te bëja njëlloj ankete me temën: Ku janë dhe ç'bëjnë Qktorët ne Kosovë? Mes artistëve që duhej te takoja ishte, detyrimisht, edhe IstrefBegolli. Etakova ne foajeun e Teatrit Kombëtar. Deri atëherë nuk e njihja nga afër dhe kisha një drojë te madhe t'i afrohesha, me dukej i "papushtueshëm"... Megjithatë, u afrova... e thirra mënjanë... i tregova duke belbëzuar...Ai qeshi dhe pastaj me tha se nuk kishte se çka te thoshte, sepse nuk kishte punuar kohë te gjatë asgjë. Edhe pse kisha njëlloj parapërgotitje për këtë refuzim, disi u ndjeva i zënë ngusht... Ai sikur e kuptoi këtë gjë, coi dorën dhe me preku lehtë ne supe e me tha: "Ti mos u hidhëro për këtë... Une nuk i dua këto... hajt te lutem..."! Dhe, shumë me vonë, kur fillova ta njihja me mire, e kuptova pse-në e këtij refuzimi... 

"Une jam njeri i emodonit. Dridhem para fillimit te shfaqjes. Te gjithë e njohin "tremën" time famoze para daljes ne skenë. Te gjithë thonë se ajo është kreative... E lashë rolin kryesor ne teatrin e Splitit dikur. E lashë ne gjysmë punën ne përgatitjen e shfaqjes "Dielli perëndon" te Gjilderonit. Nga "tréma" e lashë... S'mund te flija natën, djersitesha ne gjumë, me mbytnin ëndrrat dhe ankthi, ndërsa me kishin siguruar kushte fantastike. Por, te ne askush nuk është bërë i pasur nga puna e artistit..." (revista "Theatri", nr 4), kishte treguar për veten Istref Begolli. Dhe, tashmë e kisho te qartë, por ende nuk doja te hiqja dore nga synimi për ta njohur me thellë këtë kolos te aktrimit shqiptar... Prova e dytë për t'iu qasur rrodhi si ide e një studenti regjisor për te punuar një film dokumentar për te. E takojmë ne rrugë... "Si je", i themi. Ne vend te përgjigjies, na e tregon një anekdotë: "Vdes një plak rreth 80 vjeçar. Një kohanik i tij, kur ndëgjon për vdekjen e plakut thotë: Eu bre që paska vdekë ne moshën ma te mire, n'lule t'rinisë..." E natyrshme dhe, edhe me e besueshme për një artist! Pastaj i treguam me entuziazëm për idenë e filmit dokumentar. Dhe... "Nuk e di, thotë, s'jam i gatshëm, ka shumë gjëra që duhen rikthyer nga e shkuara... materiale... nuk e di, nuk e di...". Takohemi sërish ditën tjetër. Ka shumë dilema, i kanë ofruar edhe te gjitha televizionet ne Kosovë një gjë te tille, bile edhe ai i Shkupit. Por, diskutinu vazhdon... "Hajt po provojmë", thotë ne fund, por e thotë pa siguri... Te nesërmen takohemi përsëri. Bisedojmë... Prapë është ne ankth, bile ankthi i është shtuar... Flasim për njerëzit që janë te lidhur me krijimtarinë e tij... janë shumë 
emra; Ramiz Kelmendi, Musa Ramadani, Isë Qosja, Fadil Hysaj, Agim Sopi, Melihate Ajeti, 
Faruk Begolli, Xhevat Qorraj, Bajrush Mjaku, Vllada Milqini, Refet Abazi e shumë e shumë 
te tjerë, ne Shqipëri, Zagreb, Shkup, Sarajevë... Dhe; krejt ne fund: "E di si, tosh është shumë ftohtë... Ne banesë nuk kam ngrohje, nuk mund te punojmë ashtu... atje i kam gazetat, fotografitë... me duhet t'i hulumtoj... e lëmë me vonë, kur te rregullohet moti... bën shumë ftohtë... por do ta bëjmë...". 

*Istref Begolli - aktori me i mire i krejt hapësirës se ish jugosllavisë. (thoshte Rade Sherbexhia, aktor i njohur)* 

Para disa kohësh dikush i kishte kërkuar te dhënat biografike për një leksikon te aktorëve shqiptarë, që po përgatitej për botim ne Shqipëri. Kërkoi t'i ndihmoja që pastaj t'ua dorëzonte atyre. E pashë si rasi fatium, si moment ku mund te shkëpusjc informacione mbi biografinë e tij artistike. si rast te mire te njihesha me botën krijuese te këtij kolosi te aktrimit... Ne banesen e tij ne Bregun e Diellit, solli mbi tavolinë pjesë nga arkivi personal, që përbëhej nga intervista te tija te ndryshme, shkrime kritike pëi shfoqjet ku kishte interpretuar, informacione për festivalet e ndryshme ku ai kishte marre pjesë, citate te ndryshme te te tjerëve për te, diplomat dhe medaljet e shumta...Shfletoja me ndjesi ato gazeta te zverdhura nga pushteti i kohës... Ne njërën nga to, aktori i njohur Rade Sherbexhia, ne një intervistë te tij përmendte Istref Begollin si aktorin me te mire te krejt hapësirës se ish Jugosllavisë. Kritike te tjerë te mëdhenj te teatrit te asaj kohe ne ato gazeta e kishin cilësuar Istref Begollin si një aktor te përamasave evropiane... "Kam luajtur mbi 150 role, në teatër dhe film... Jonë dhjetëra shpërblime...", me tha dhe une fillova te shkruaj ne letër. Pastaj nisi e përmendi disa nga rolet me kapitale, disa nga emrat e shfaqjeve,të filmave artistik e televiziv, emrat e festivaleve dhe titujt e shumë shpër blimeve... Por, me ndërpreu shpejt. "Jo- me thotë- mos e shkruaj që kam luajtur mbi 150 role, shkruaje 'rreth 150 rôle'... Apo...?! Hë, ta shkruajmë 'mbi' apo 'rreth'?... lanë padyshim mbi 150 rôle, por po me duket pak si...! Nuk e di, çka thua ti?... Hajt, shtype këtë pastaj e shohim nesër..". Te nesërmen ia jap ato që kisha shkruar. "Do ta shkrucijmë se kam luajtur mbi 100 role- me thotë. Mendova mbrëmë dhe... Ti e di që une nuk kam dëshirë te... S'ko dert, po e shkruajmë 'mbi 100 rôle"... Dhe, pastaj, fillon t'i lexojë ne letër ato që m'i kishte thënë një dite me përpara. "Po me duket që kemi përmendur shumë shfaqje dhe shumë personazhe... A ke laps aty... Hajde po i heqim disa, po i lëmë vetëm disa prej tyre..." Dhe pastaj u bie laps shumë shfaqjeve... Nga mbi dhjetë shfaqje sa kishim përmendur mbesin vetëm katër apo pèse... "Eh, ja kaq, mjaftojnë këto..." Vazhdon me tutje, me rolet ne filma, dhe se fundi, te shpërblimet. Ne fund le vetëm tri shpërblime... "Kaq, mjaftojnë këto..." "Por pse- e pyes une- pse te paktën shpërblimet nuk po i le"?! "Nuk dua,mjaftojnë këto tri shpërblime... Hajt te lutem, sillma nesër ne letër, bashkë me këto ndryshime..." Pas biografisë se shkurtër, dhe pasi kisha thënë se Istref Begolli kishte luajtur mbi 100 rôle, kisha përmendur vetëm pok emra shfaqjesh e filmash, si dhe tri shpërblimet...! la dhashë dhe u dakordua. "Ku e ke atë biografinë e pore?", me pyet...dhe une e nxjerr nga çanta e ia jap. "Po e shkyej ë... Mund t'i bjerë ne dore dikujt..."Dhe mandej e gris ne pjesë te imëta dhe e hedh ne shportë... Si për ta ngacmuar i them se une e kam te regjistruar ne kompjuterin tim. "Por nuk do fia japësh askujt ë? Mos te lutem se ti e di që une nuk i kam dëshirë këto gjëra... nuk është koha... nuk po e dij...Por e bëjmë pastaj, komplete... Hajt se flasim... Ta shohim edhe për intervistën që ke kërkuar ta bëjmë... Por ka kohë, nuk po na ngut kush...". 

*Fotografitë ne kthinën e pluhurosur* 

Me kishte pare ne bufenë e teatrit me ca fotografi te shfaqjeve. "Ku, ku i more këto..." me tha me ngut. "Po ja, lart... diku ne një kthinë" i them une. "Hajde, hajde po shkojmë te shoh se ç'ka tjetër" me thotë. "Po jo, se sot është vonë..." ia kthej. "Nesër atëherë, me mëngjes... Ne orën dhjetë e lëmë te shihemi këtu dhe shkojmë bashkë e i shohim... Mos harro te vish ne orën dhjetë... Ti e di që une..." Nesër shihemi sërish, ngjitemi ne kthinën sipër teatrit. E hapin derën e asaj arkive te mjerë që po ziente nga pluhuri. Baca Istref nuk flet, nuk flet para asaj që po shihte... Fotografitë e shfaqjeve, te hedhura pa kujdes ne pluhur dhe te mbuluaro nga rrjeta marimangash... Ai nuk flet... vetëm fillon fishpalosë fotografitë ngadalë, me përkushtim, me dhimbje e nostalgji bashkë... I prekte sikur ishin prej qelqi dhe do te thyheshin, opo me saktë, sikur po i nxirrte nga ndonjë sirtar i fildishtë... "Prit, mos, mos..." bërtiti për herë te pare kur dikush që ishte me ne hudhi si pa kujdes një fotografi... Sërish heshtje. "Oh", lëshoi një klithmë te lehtë, mezi te dallueshme, kur pa një fotografi te madhe te veten, nga shfaqja "Makbeth"... E mori, pastaj gjeti edhe te tjera... "Këto po i marr ne shtëpi" tha, edhe pse e dinte se nuk do fi mérite... Pastaj, sikur e kuptoi se nuk bënte mire po fi largonte nga teatri, foli sërish: "Mire, te paktën po i çoj te ndonjë fotograftë me bëjë kopje te tyre..." Dolëm ne koridor. E ndieja se është i tensionuar. "Pse nuk i rregullojnë, pse i lënë ashtu...?" tha, dhe për një çast iku nga vetja, ngriti tonin... Një aktor që po mbante prova ne sallën ngjitur hapi derën dhe pasi vështroi nga ne na tha: "Kemi prova" tha dhe pastaj u fut sërish ne salle. "Na fal", u ngut te thoshte Baca Istref. "Na fal, te lutem". Zbresim sërish ne byfenë poshtë. Shoh se sërish nuk është i qetë, por mendoj se e ko nga fotografitë.... "Sa keq me vjen që bërtita ashtu..." thotë pastaj. "Nuk ka gjë, nuk..." përpiqem ta qetësoj... "Ti nuk e di se çko do te thotë kur dikush te bënë zhurmë gjersa ti bën prova... Është tmerr... Nuk u desht te bërtas ashtu... Ta haj dreqi" vazhdonte te shfrynte mllef ne vetveten. 

*Ora...* 

Këto kohët e fundit bënte një itineror te njëjtë... Vinte çdo dite ne teatër, ulej ne ndonjërën nga tavolinat e shumta te bufesë. Ulej aty dhe hiqte orën nga dora...! Kështu, çdo dite, te njëjtin ritual... Ç'gjest interesant, ç'domethënie bart a thua!? Kishte frikë nga tik-takët e ores që mbase po i iknin ne shpejtësi, apo kishte dëshirë ta ndalte orën, ta stoponte aty ku mbetej, te mos i ikte as një minute...?! Apo, mbase edhe kërkonte te no bënte me dije neve që nuk po e kuptonim: "0 njerëz, jeta ime po ikën, po kalon... ja ku jam, e pas pak mbase me nuk do te jem..". Ne skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar nuk u rikthye, ashtu sic prisnim te gjithë ne. Padyshim, ka pasur oferta, por ai nuk do t'i ketë pranuar... E si t'i pranonte, me ç'kushte, me ç'kërkesa!? Para kujt te luante?! Por, ai kurrë nuk i ankohej oskujt, as për jetën e varfër që bënte... Ëndërronte ta luante mbretin Lir, por ne te tjera kushte, ne te tjero rrethana... "Habitem, thoshte, se si disa nga oktorët tanë nuk kanë ftikë, prodhojnë rôle për çdo dite... Une, e kam shqetësim te kahmotshëm te luaj Mbretin Lir te Shekspirit, megjithëqë jam ne moshë te shtyrë, e ndiej se ende nuk jam i gatshëm. Besoj se duhet te mpiokem edhe ça. Ndonjë aktor mund ta luajë Lirin ne moshën 40 vjeçare, por a mund te luhet Liri ne atë moshë... Jane disa rôle që shkojnë me moshë... Aktorit te ri që do te luante Lirin plak do t'i duhej te tëhuajësohej, te karikohjt dhe kjo gjë e zbeh shumë rolin...". 

Shikuesit tash vonë kan pasur rostin ta shohin ne filmin "Vjeshta e trëndafilave", ne regjinë e Agim Sopit. Istref Begolli paraqitet vetëm ne një skenë te vetme. Por kush nuk e mban mend atë skenë monumentale, por që e bën te tillë bëhet vetëm prania e Istref Begollit. Një prift i lodhur... Nga ftymëmarrja e ank- thshme dhe e rrollë mund te kuptojmë se ai pas pak do te vdiste... Flokët e bardha, koka e ulur... Flet qetë, por me një ankth te çuditshëm brenda vêtes... 

As pas një viti, as pas dy vitesh nuk kisha hequr dore nga dëshira për te bërë një intervistë me te. Kur ndonjëherë fillonte te fliste për teatrin, nxirrja diktafonin me dëshirë t'i kapja ato fjalë te tija te çmuara, por ai me nuk vazhdonte...! Njëherë, ne një nga këto momente, kisha futur diktafonin nën tavolinë dhe kisha provuar që tinëz te kapja fjalët e tij. Por, çuditërisht, ai sikur ta kishte parandier këtë, i kishte dhënë bisedës kah tjetër... Diktafoni kishte shënuar vetëm rjalët: "Artisti kurrë nuk guxon te mbetet i kënaqur me punën e tij, gjithmonë duhet te insistojë te hulumtojë edhe shtresa te tjera me te thella te asaj që krijon, te gjurmojë...". 


[Edituar më 5-11-2002 nga sefedin]

----------


## JONI 1

per aktorin dhe personalitetin e madhe te kombit Istref Begollin,por me dhembe zemra e shpirti qe dy shtetet shqipetare gjegjesishte njerezit qe perfaqesojne ato lejojne qe personalitete te tilla te paperseriteshme ne jetat tona te na ikin ashtu heshtur dhe pa buje.Me gjithe respektin dhe perkuljen tone para figurave te tilla dhenje e çmimeve per veper jetesore nga Shteti siç eshte 'Nderi i Kombit' ne Shqiperi do te ishte nje satisfaksion dhe njohje e kontributit te tyre.Ne keto momente kur shkruaje kete shkrim kujtoj Istrefin ne ato role qe ne te vertete nuk ishte teater por ishte vete jeta e Istref Begollit,jeta ime,jeta e juaj dhe jeta e çdo shqipetari ne permasen reale ate tragjike...kam shume per te thene por te gjitha jane pake qe te thuhet diçka per kolosin e artit Istref Begollin...se fundi ngushelloi familjen per humbjen e me te dashurit te tyre dhe jeme baskepjesemarres ne dhimbjen e tyre..

----------


## fisnik

Dita kur e "vranë" Istref Begollin   


_"Nuk po ndihem mirë. Filluan të më paraqiten të skuqura në muskujt e dorës. Po më mpihet buza. Edhe frymë po marr me zor. Duket se m'u bë alergji nga injeksioni", i kishte thanë Istref Begolli grues dhe çikës së tij, pak minuta mbasi kishte marrë nji injeksion penicilin, nga i cili tash e tre muej ndodhet n'agoni.Ky asht rrëfimi i parë për "aksidentin tragjik" të 13 korrikut 2002, ditën kur nji prej aktorëve ma të mëdhaj t"Kosovës, Istref Begolli, ra n'agoni pse nuk ju gjet ngat nji bombolë oksigjeni_

Istref Begolli ate natë nuk kishte ba gjumë të rahatshëm prej dhimbjeve të mëdha në bark. Të nesërmën ishte çue heret në mëngjes, i kishte veshë teshat, i kishte mbathë këpucat, dhe me nji injeksion penicilin në xhep ishte nisë në Qendrën e Shëndetësisë Familjare, numër 6, në lagjen "Bregu i Diellit", nja 300 metra larg banesës së tij. 

Disa minuta ma vonë, nisin me e lëshue kambët, i mpihet buza e poshtme, i vështirësohet frymëmarrja, i zgjanohen bebëzat e syve, i ndërron ngjyra e lëkurës së trupit dhe aty për aty truni i mbetet pa oksigjen. Istref Begolli bjen n'agoni për mos me u çue ma deri sot.

I shtrimë në Qendrën Klinike Universitare të Prishtinës, tash e tre muej, i mbërthyem me gypa rreth fytit, pa vetëdije, nji nga artistat ma të mëdhej të Kosovës, mundet pos me i çel sytë nganjihere në të rrallë. E bindun se ai e ndigjon, se ia di zanin, Alba, çika e tij, të dielen, e vështronte shpenguem dhe me tanë forcën përplitej me ba muhabet me te, ndërkohë që ja ngrohte dorën e ftoftë nën mbulojën e bardhë. 

"BabaAlba jamErdhaNë anën e djathtë më ke", mundohej me i shpjegue ajo, ndërsa niste me i kallxue se jashtë po binte shi, se po mbante mot i lig dhe se i kishte sjellë nji kos të freskët. 

"E shoh që je më mirëDuhet vetëm edhe të zgjoheshA e ke ndërmend të dalësh në skenëFjalët i kishim që ta luash Mbretin LirUnë po të pres që ta mësojmë tekstin bashkëHajde mëZgjohuNuk dorëzohet lehtë Mbreti Lir Ma jep një shenj që po më dëgjonLëvize kokën", fliste Alba te veshi i babës së saj dhe pa pushue ia puthte sytë, ballin e flokët. 

"Mbreti Lir" nuk jepte asnji shej. Dukej i lodhun e i lanun n'ate botë agonie. 

Çka ka ndodhë me Istref Begollin? 

Tre muej mbas momentit kur Istref Begolli ra n'agoni, shoqja e jetës së tij, Hadija, ndihet si grueja ma e vetmueme n'botë. Pushtohet dhembjesh sa herë merr me kallxue për ditën e 13 korrikut, rrëfimin ma të trishtuem të jetës, kur burri i saj për herë të mbarmë kishte folë me te. Ajo nuk ka asnji dilemë. Beson se burrin e saj e ka prue n'ate gjendje papërgjegjësia e mjekëve. "Istrefi nuk ka qenë i sëmurë. Me këmbët e tij, vetë, ka shkuar në ambulancë për ta marrë një injeksion penicilin kundër dhimbjeve që ia shkaktonin hemorroidet. Asgjë më shumë". 

Hadija thotë se ai ishte me dy mendje, a me shkue me marrë injeksionin a çka me ba. Mbas pak, ai vendos për injeksion, tue mos e parandie asokohe sa sa trishtim ma vonë kishte me i shkaktue ai. "U nis vetë nga shtëpia. Shkoi në ambulancë dhe e mori injeksionin. Pas dhjetë minutash u kthye. Sa ka hyrë në banesë, shkoi të shtrihet në dhomën e fjetes. Pesë minuta më vonë erdhi në dhomën e ditës dhe tregoi se nuk po ndihej mirë, se diçka nuk ishte në rregull. Ajo ditë ka qenë e shtunë, 13 korrik, 2002". 

"Nuk po ndihem mirë. Filluan të më paraqiten të skuqura në muskujt e dorës. Po kruhem. Po më mpihet buza. Edhe frymë po marr me zor. Duket se m'u bë alergji nga injeksioni", i kishte thanë ai grues dhe çikës së tij, ndërsa kishte lypë menjihere me e çue në vendin ku pak ma parë e kishte marrë injeksionin. 
Derisa ka zbritë shkallëve, nga kati i tretë, Istref Begolli tanë kohën asht ankue se s'po mundet me marrë frymë. Çika e tij, Alba, e cila e ka shoqnue, kallxon se ai e ka lutë me e vozitë veturën sa ma shpejt që mundet. 
"Ai i ka ikë gjithmonë shpejtësisë së veturës. Dhe, ishte diçka e çuditshme për mua kur e dëgjova tek më tha të vozis sa më shpejtë. Ai ndihej jashtëzakonisht keq. I lëshova katër dritat dhe e rrita shpejtësinë në maksimum", thotë Alba dhe rikujton se gjatë tanë kohës ai asht ankue se nuk po mundet me marrë frymë. 
Në Shpinë e Shëndetit, doktoresha kujdestare, ndodhet e habitun përballë pamjes së Istref Begollit. Ajo provon me ja matë tensionin, por ai tashma nuk ndigjohej, ndërkohë që edhe pulsi i humbë. 
"Nuk e dija se çfarë kishte. A kishte përjetuar shok nga penicilini ose infarkt. Ishte thikë me dy teha për mua", thotë doktoresha kujdestare e asaj dite, e cila, sot, tre muej ma vonë, nuk pranon me e kallxue emnin e saj. Por, mbrenda ambulancës, merret vesh se ajo asht pediatre, se mbiemni i saj asht Kerçaliu dhe se e thërrasin Nushë. 

Tue mendue se ka përjetue shok nga penicilini, ajo pohon se ka vendosë me ja dhanë nji terapi antishok. Në librin e protokolit të ambulancës ekziston shenimi se ate ditë urgjentisht Istref Begollit i asht dhanë terapi intravenoze - adrenalin 1.5 ml /1, aminofilin 10.ml/1 dhe urbason 40 mg / 1. Në ambulancë ka mungue oksigjeni, i cili duhej dhanë n'ato çaste Istref Begollit. Nji motër medicinale e thërret veturën e ndihmës së shpejtë, të cilën, po ashtu, ambulanca nuk e kishte. Ndërkohë Hadije Begolli mbërrinë n'ambulancë. Kur e sheh burrin e saj në nji gjendje të randë, të zbehtë në ftyrë, pa frymë, ajo sulet mbi te sikur të bahej fjalë me e shpëtue prej mbytjes. 

"U rashë shuplakave dhe thirra: IstrefIstreftë lutemNë moment u ktheva nga personeli mjekësor që ishte grumbulluar aty përreth dhe bërtita: qysh ma latë kështu burrin me vdekë". Ajo nuk e dinte se në çfarë gjendje ishte burri i saj. A ishte fare i gjallë. I dukej si nji i vdekun, mbi të cilin personeli mjekësor gjuente ujë. 

Lëshimet profesionale që paguhen me jetë 

Familjarët e Istref Begollit pohojnë se vetura e ndihmës së shpejtë ka mbërri mbas nja dhetë minutash. Por, si thonë ata, vetura nuk i ngjante ndihmës së shpejtë. Ishte pos nji kombi i thjeshtë. 

Nji veturë e ndihmës së shpejtë duhet me i pasë tana mjetet për reanimim: oksigjen, tubuesa për intubim, defibrilator, aspirator, fiksator të qafës dhe të kurrizit. 

"Ajo nuk ishte ndihmë e shpejtë. Ishte një kombi, pa alarm, i zbrazët brenda, pa mjetet e nevojshme për ndihmën e parë. E kishte vetëm një lese dhe asgjë më shumë. As mjek nuk kishte", thotë Hadije Begolli. 

Në Emergjencën e Qendrës Klinike Universitare ekzistojnë shenimet të cilat tregojnë se Istref Begolli asht dërgue në nji gjendje shokante, të pavetëdijshme, pa puls dhe pa tension, me cianozë periferike dhe bebëza mesatarisht të zgjanueme Dr. Hysen Hyseni, drejtor i Klinikës së Anesteziologjisë në QKU, pohon se asht humbë aq kohë sa truni i Istref Begollit ka mbetë pa oksigjen. 

"Problemi është se sa kohë është humbur prej ambulancës së qytetit deri sa ka ardhur në emergjencë. Te këto raste është shumë me rëndësi për korteksin e trurit humbja e kohës pa oksigjen. Gjithmonë kur truri mbetet pa oksigjen mbi 3 deri në 5 minuta, atëherë kortesti pëson më së shumti, si pasojë e hipoksisë. Arsyeja pse truri i tij ka mbetur pa oksigjen ne nuk mund ta themi saktësisht. Sipas anamnezëz, ai ka të dhëna për sëmundje të zemrës, në anën tjetër ka pësuar një reaksion alergjik nga penicilin", shpjegon dr. Hysen Hyseni. 

Pas reanimimit në emergjencë, në mënyrë konziliale, vendoset që Istref Begolli me u trajtue në mjekim intensiv qëndror. Në këte njesi ai vendoset në monitoring të plotë, nën mbështetje aspiratore dhe stabilizohet në aspektin vital. 

Dr. Hyseni pohon se nuk asht në rregull që nji shpi e shëndetit me punue pa kushte, pa terapinë e domosdoshme, ndërsa vlerëson se lëshimet që bahen nganjihere - paguhen me jetë. 

"Normalisht, çdo ambulancë duhet të ketë bombolën me oksigjen për këto raste. Nuk do të thotë se oksigjeni mund ta nxjerr nga kriza secilin rast të rëndë. Por, gjithësesi është ndryshe kur është oksigjeni dhe mjetet tjera të domosdoshme për një reanimim fillestar. Nëse këto nuk janë, atëherë bëhet fjalë për një lëshim të madh profesional", thotë dr. Hyseni. 

Kush lodhet për oksigjen 

Famija e Istref Begollit asht e mbushun mllef për tana papërgjegjësitë e stafit medicinal të Qendrës së Shëndetësisë Familjare, numër 6, në lagjen "Bregu i Diellit". 

Alba pohon se krejt kjo ka ndodhë prej pakujdesisë së personelit mjekësor, të cilët, tue e lanë pa ndihmë babën e saj, e kanë prue aty për aty në nji gjendje të vdekjes klinike. Ajo, thjesht, nuk mundet me u pajtue kurrqysh me faktin që një shpi shëndetësore me punue pa oksigjen. 

"Oksigjeni është gjëja më elementare që duhet ta ketë një ambulancë, qoftë me e vogla ajo. Është tragjike të mos e ketë. Po të ishte oksigjeni mbase do t'i ndihmonte mjaftë babait. Ai ra në agoni sepse truri i mbet pa oksigjen. Këto janë gjëra të pafalshme. Sot i ka ndodhur babait tim, nesër mund t'i ndodhë dikujt tjetër. Për çka? Për një papërgjegjësi, për një moskujdes, për një mosdijeni". 

Alba, po ashtu, asht e zemërueme pse në momentin kur motra medicinale e ka thirrë ndihmën e shpejtë nuk ka kërkue që ajo me qenë e pajisun, me ardhë me oksigjen dhe me doktor. 

Shefi i Qendrës së Shëndetësisë Familjare, Ali Hajra, thotë se Enti i Emergjencës asht shërbim në vete dhe nuk asht çashtje e tyne nëse vetura nuk ka qenë e kompletueme me mjetet për reanimim. 

"Ne nuk mund t'i themi me çka të vijnë. Ajo duhet të jetë komplete", thotë ai. 

Shefi i Entit të Emergjencës, Ramadan Myrtaj, ndërkaq, tërheq vërejtjen se kur lypet vetura e ndihmës së shpejt patjetër duhet me u përshkrue rasti se në çfarë gjendje asht. "Ata që e thërrasin ndihmën e shpejtë, sidomos nga ambulancat, duhet ta përshkruajnë rastin, që ne ta dimë për çfarë bëhet fjalë. Ndodh kur një veturë me ekip është i zënë në ndonjë rast më të lehtë dhe në momentin që kërkohet për ndonjë rast më të rëndë, automatikisht ndërprehet vizita. Nuk bën të thuhet veç 'çojeni një veturë të shpejtë". Duhet të tregohen detajet, sepse ka raste kur ne duhet vetëm ta bëjmë transportin deri në emergjencë dhe asgjë më shumë. Ata është dashur të thonë se për çfarë është fjala, ta kërkojnë ekipin mjekësor". 

Ramadan Myrtaj pohon se jo tana veturat e ndihmës së shpejtë janë të kompletueme me mjetet e nevojshme për reanimim, ndërsa pranon se rrallë kanë oksigjen. Tash së mbrami, thotë ai, Enti i Emergjencës asht ba me dy vetura të ndihmës së shpejtë, të cilat janë tanësisht të kompletueme. 

Rrëfimi kontradiktor për orën e saktë 

Tre muej mbas "aksidentit tragjik", personeli mjekësor i Qendrës së Shëndetësisë Familjare, numër 6, në lagjen "Bregu i Diellit", bahet nervoz kur prej tyne lypen shpjegime për rastin e Istref Begollit. 

Doktoresha kujdestare e datës 13 korrik 2002, nuk pranon me e kallxue emnin e saj e as me folë para mikrofonit. E shqetësume dhe me nji ton të ngritun, ajo thotë se nuk don me u komprometue, ndërsa habitet, si thotë ajo, pse ka nevojë që tash kjo punë me u ba e madhe. 

"Pse mundoheni të drejtoni punë të cilat nuk ju takojnë juve. A jeni ju policë? A jeni ju gjykatës", pyet ajo e nervozueme. 

Janë dy rrëfime që e kundërshtojnë njana-tjetrën për rastin e Istref Begollit: koha kur ai e ka marrë injeksionin e parë, penicilinin, dhe koha kur e ka marrë injeksionin e dytë, antishokun. 

Familja e tij thotë se Istref Begolli injeksionin e parë e ka marrë rreth orës 10:30, ndërsa doktoresha kujdestare e asaj dite, Nusha Kërçaliu, insiston se kjo ka ngja diku prej orës 8:30 deri n'orën 9:00. 

"Nuk është e vërtetë se Isftrefi e ka marrë injeksionin e parë në atë kohë. Ai mua më ka zgjuar nga gjumi në orën 8:30. Më tha zgjohu Hadije dhe shko në barnatore të më blesh injeksionet. Unë i thashë të presë deri në orën 9:00, sepse nuk hapet barnatorja më heret. Në orën 9:00 unë kam dalë nga banesa. Kam bërë rreth një orë deri sa jam kthyer, sepse u ndala të merrja edhe disa gjëra të nevojshme për shtëpi. Dhe, derisa Istrefi i mori i injeksionet nga unë, derisa ka shkuar në ambulancë, duhet të ketë kaluar rreth 30 minuta. Nuk e di saktësisht sa, por gjithësesi ai injeksionin penicilin e ka marrë në ambulancë rreth orës 10:30 minuta", shpjegon Hadije Begolli. 

Xhelal Ahmeti, pronar i barnatores "Tradita", që ndodhet afër Furrës "Qerimi 1", në të cilën Hadije Begolli ate ditë ka ble terapinë, pohon se nuk e çel barnatoren e tij para orës 9:00. 

"Barnatoren time unë çdo ditë e hap në orën 9:00 dhe punoj deri në orën 22:00", pohon ai, ndërsa i kujtohet se Istref Begolli furnizohej nganjihere tek ai me barna zakonisht të lehta. 

Nji tjetër rrëfim kotradiktor asht koha kur Istref Begolli asht dërgue për të dytën here në ambulancë, mbasi ka marrë penicilinin dhe mbasi i janë shfaqë shejat e para të alergjisë. Familja e tij pohon se menjihere sa ka fillue me u ndie keq, pesë minuta mbasi e ka marrë penicilinin, ai asht dërgue prapë n'ambulacë, aty rreth orës 11:00. Nga ana tjetër, doktoresha Kerçeli thotë se Istref Begolli asht kthye te ajo mbas nji ore e gjysë, që simbas saj i bjen diku rreth orës 10:30. Ora e pranimit të tij si rast urgjent nuk asht e shenueme në librin e protokolit të ambulancës. Të vetmin argument për ate që e thotë doktoresha janë "fmitë e saj", në të cilët ajo ban be. 

Nëse Istref Begolli ka shkue për here të dytë n'ambulancë rreth orës 10:30, atëhere për 10 minuta qëndrim n'ambulancë dhe për 10 minuta tjerë rrugë me veturën e ndihmnës së shpejtë deri n'emergjencë, atëhere del se ai ka mbërri n'emergjencë diku n'orën 10:50. Por, simbas shenimeve në protokolin e Emergjencës së QKUs nuk kallxojnë kështu. Në fletpranimin e Emergjencës, me numër rendorë të historisë 267, të datës 13 korrik 2002, ekziston shenimi se Istref Begolli asht pranue n'orën 11:25. 

Familja Begolli po ashtu ka "akuzue" stafin medicinal të Qendrës Shëndetësore Familjare, pse s'e kanë këshillue me pushue aty, n'ambulantë, 15 minuta mbas marrjes së injeksionit. 

Doktoresha Kërçeli thotë se ai asht lutë me qëndrue, por nuk ka pranue, tue thanë se po ndihet ma mirë. 

Këte nuk e beson Alba, e cila asht e bindun se baba i saj kishte me e ndigjue mjekun, sepse, si thotë ajo, ai ka qenë shumë i disciplinuem në këte aspekt. 

"Ka raste që ndoshta pacienti nuk do ta respektojë mjekun. Por, babai ka qenë shumë i disciplinuar. Po t'i kishin thënë rri, ai do të rrinte, sepse ai ka besuar shumë. Mund të them se ai, madje, më shumë ka besuar në mjekë sesa më Zot". 

Vizita më 12 korrik, nji ditë para se me ndodhë "aksidenti tragjik" 

Nji ditë para se me ndodhë "aksidenti tragjik" me penicilin, Istref Begolli, me 12 korrik, kishte shkue me u vizitue në Qendrën e Shëndetësisë Familjare numër 6 në "Bregun e Diellit", për shkak të barkqitjes. 

Shefi i kësaj ambulante, Ali Hajra, pohon se e ka kontrollue vetë, ndërsa nuk ka hetue ndonji gja të madhe. 

"Ankonte nga hemorroidet. E dëgjova, i mata shtypjen, e kishte mirë, edhe zemrën aq sa e dëgjova e mirë e kishte. Dokotoresha ndërkohë e kishte thirrë ndihmën e shpejtë për ta dërguar në emergjencë, pasi që ishte i moshuar dhe ne nuk i kemi mjetet për të parë hollësisht se për çfarë bëhet fjalë. Të nesërmen ai ka ardhur sërish këtu për ta marrë terapinë që i është shkruar atje. Doktoresha vetëm e ka përshkruar terapinë dhe atij i është dhënë injeksioni". 

Ali Hajra thotë se nuk e di a ka ra Istref Begolli n'ate gjendje për shkak të shokut nga penicilini. Ai pohon se ka mujtë me qenë shok, por ka mujtë me qenë edhe infarkt në zemër ose gjakderdhje në tru. 

"Nëse ka pasur ndonjë problem tjetër dhe nuk ka pasur shok, ky ka qenë një shkas që të ndodh ajo që ndodhi. Nëse ka qenë diçka tjetër, koti i jep oksigjen. Dokotoresha i ka dhënë çka ka pasur mundësi. Ne nuk e kemi aparatin e oksigjenit. Nuk ka oksigjen këtu". 

Në raportin mjeksor të datës 12 korrik shkruen se rastin e vizitës së tij n'Emergjencë, Istref Begolli asht ankue prej dhimbjeve të barkut, ndërsa asht përcjellë si rast që nuk ka nevojë për pranim në spital. Ate ditë ai ka ba tri konsultime, EKG, ka konsultue gastreontologun dhe emergjencën. 

Dr. Hysen Hyseni shpejgon se EKG e bame me 12 korrik kallxon se asht pa sheja të insufiencës koronare, që do me thanë se zemra e tij ka qenë në gjendje të mirë. 

Istref Begolli ma nuk asht për spital 

Dy javë ma para, mbas stabilizimit, Istref Begollin e kanë transferue prej Klinikës Intensive në Klinikën Gjysëmintensive, ndërkohë, si pohon dr. Hysen Hyseni, tashma definitivisht asht përcaktue diagnoza e tij: gjendja e trunit të tij asht vegjetative, nji komë vegjetative, ku atij i mungon funksioni i kortestit. 

"Pacieniti është i pavetëdijshëm. Ka disa reflekese, por vetëdije s'ka. Kjo gjendje është ende diskutabile në gjithë botën. Një here për një herë konsiderohet që është gjendje e cila nuk mund të sjellë rezultate të mira. Të gjitha këto gjendje janë skeptike. Mund të zgjasin me vite të tëra", thotë dr. Hysen Hyseni. 

E para gja e nevojshme në këto raste, simbas tij, asht terapia fizikale. Në Kosovë nuk ka qendër për trajtimin e këtyne rasteve. Dr.Hyseni pohon se Istref Begolli nuk asht ma për spital, por atij i duhet nji qendër rehabilituese, ndërkohë që pozita e tij dhe rrethi i spitalit, si pohohet, asht shumë i favorshëm për me u zhvillue infeksionet respiratore dhe komplikimet tjera. 

"Ky nuk është një mes i papërshtatshëm për të. Atij i duhet një qendër rehabilituese, e cila është e përgatitur për këto gjëra", thotë dr. Hyseni. 

Ministria e Shëndetësisë dhe Ministria e Kulturës, siç mësohet, deri më tash vetëm janë interesuar për gjendjen e tij, pëor nuk kanë ba ndonji gja ma shumë për me e ndihmue. N'ate gjendje agonie në të cilën ndodhet tash e tre muej, atij i rrijnë ngat pos anëterët e familjes, të cilët çdo ditë i çojnë kos të freskët dhe supë të nxehtë, ndërsa mundohen edhe me bisedue me te. 

Hadija, nji ditë, kishte marrë me vete "Makbethin" e Shekspirit dhe ishte mundue me i lexue pjesë të tij, pa qenë shumë e sigurt a asht tue e ndigjue a jo

----------


## Dita

JONI 1,




> Ne keto momente kur shkruaje kete shkrim kujtoj Istrefin ne ato role qe ne te vertete nuk ishte teater por ishte vete jeta e Istref Begollit,jeta ime,jeta e juaj dhe jeta e çdo shqipetari ne permasen reale ate tragjike...kam shume per te thene por te gjitha jane pake qe te thuhet diçka per kolosin e artit Istref Begollin...se fundi ngushelloi familjen per humbjen e me te dashurit te tyre dhe jeme baskepjesemarres ne dhimbjen e tyre..



Do te lutesha nese mundesh te na tregosh ketu mbresat e tua nga aktrimi i Istref Begollit. Nuk eshte pak ajo qe do te thuash sado qe te jete. Do te ishte vertet ne kujtim te Tij dhe per nje informim me te madh per lexuesit e kesaj teme.

Kam lexuar nje liber para gati tre vjetesh mbi Aleksander Moisiun te shkruar nga nje autor gjerman dhe ajo qe me ka lene me shume pershtypje ne te, qe dashuria me te cilen ai fliste per kete njeri te munguar qe ai nuk e kishte njohur ne realitet. Nga Moisiu nuk kane mbetur pjese te regjistruara pervec nje fragmenti 5 minutesh qe eshte i ruajtur ne arshive ne Vjene. Dhe menyra se si ai pershkruante peripecite e nxjerrjes se lejeve per degjimin deri tek degjimi dhe shijimi i vertete qene me te vertete mbreselenese. 
Nga menyra si je shorehur ne nderhyrjen tende te pare, besoj se edhe Ti do te dije te sillje nje kujtim te bukur te shkruar per z.Begolli. 



Nderkaq me nje kerkim ne internet mberrita ne faqen 

http://www.hollywood.com 


ne te cilen gjeta nje faqe qe perfshihej tek celebrities te kinematografise


http://www.hollywood.com/celebs/detail/celeb/1175046


Permbajtja ne te:

Istref Begolli
Filmography

 	Zivot Radnika
 	Era E Lisi
 	Lepuri Me Pese Kembe





Per Zivot Radnika:

http://www.hollywood.com/movies/detail/movie/182368


Zivot Radnika Synopsis: A man's life falls apart after he quits his job at a sawmill, and subsequently kicks his wife and son out of the house. 
Statistics 
Genre(s): Drama
Rating: Not available
Runtime: 97 mins.
Distributor(s): Not available
Theatrical Release: Not available
Video Release: Not available
Locations  Not available



Cast & Role

 Istref Begolli - Musa Sokolovic
 Mira Banjac	  - Zilha
 Emir Hadzihafizbegovic - Sead
 Anica Dobra	 - Mira
 Boro Stjepanovic	
 Dragan Maksimovic	
 Zvonko Lepetic	
 Mladen Nelevic	

Crew & Credit

 Miroslav Mandic - Director
 Mirza Pasic	- Producer
 Miroslav Mandic - Screenplay
 Emir Kusturica - Screenplay





Per Era E Lisi:

http://www.hollywood.com/movies/detail/movie/225147


Era E Lisi Synopsis:  
Statistics 
Genre(s): Not available
Rating: Not available
Runtime: 110 mins.
Distributor(s):  Yugoslavija Film 
Theatrical Release: Not available
Video Release: Not available
Locations Yugoslavia



Cast & Role

 Abdurrahman Shala	
 Faruk Begoli	
 Hazir Myftari	
 Istref Begolli	
 Shani Pallaska	
 Quemaji Pallaska	
 Qemaji Ajdini	
 Xhevat Qorraj	

Crew & Credit

 Besim Sahatciu	Director






Per Lepuri me pese kembe:


http://www.hollywood.com/movies/detail/movie/229699


Lepuri Me Pese Kembe Synopsis:  
Statistics 
Genre(s): DramaWar
Rating: Not available
Runtime: 94 mins.
Distributor(s): Not available
Theatrical Release: Not available
Video Release: Not available
Locations  Not available



Cast & Role

 Abdurrahman Shala	
 Bislim Mucaj	
 Istref Begolli	
 Lavdije Thaci	
 Beqir Gashi	
 Naim Kryeziu	

Crew & Credit

 Ismail Ymeri	Director

----------


## Dita

Poezia nga anetari i forumit FISNIK, kushtuar Istref Begollit





> Kushtuar tragjikut me te madh te skendes evropiane te theatrit , aktorit Istref begolli.
> 
> *VDEKJA E THEATRIT
> 
> Mallkova sot mallin
> Që nuk çmallej dot
> Putha nqepalle djallin
> Ai më lau me lote
> 
> ...

----------


## macia_blu

hej dita , fisnik e ju te tjeret, kisha me dasht me  mujt me pas nje foto te ismetit, sigurisht nese ndonjani prej jush e disponon.
Flm , macia!

----------


## fisnik

*ISTREF BEGOLLI ISHTE NDER ATA QE VUNË THMELET E TEATRIT NË KOSOVË

Ishte aktor i pergjegjesive te medha ne lojen e aktrimit. Kete e ka thene edhe njehere ne intervistat e tij e shtypin shqiptar te kohes. Kishte pergjegjesi para secilit rol. Kjo ishte edhe madheshtia aktoreske e Istref Begollit*

Pas gjndjes ne kome, e cila vazhdoi disa muaj, te premten vdiq ne nje spital rehabilitues afer Zagrebit, aktori yne Istref Begolli. Trupi i tij u soll ne Prishtinë dhe u varros ne varrezat e Prishtines, por vetem ne pranine e nje rrethi te ngushte familjar, ngase keshtu e kishte kerkuar ai per se gjalli. Istref Begolli i takon plejades se aktoreve tane te viteve te katerdhjeta, qe vuri themelet e artit skenik ne Kosove. Ai ne skenen teatrore luajti shume role. Realizoi shume personazhe nga me te ndryshmet, si ne drama te autoreve boterore, po ashtu edhe nga vepra te
autoreve shqiptare. Realizimet e ketij aktori e kane mbushur skenen tone teatrore me nje sukses te shkelqyeshem, ne te shumtën me paraqitje brilante. Ai ishte vertet i madh ne skene. Ishte aktor i pergjegjesive te medha ne lojen e aktrimit. Kete e ka thene edhe ndonjehere ne intervistat e tij ne shtypin shqiptar te kohes. Kishte pergjegjesi para secilit rol. Kjo edhe ishte madheshtia aktoreske e Istref Begollit.

Istref Begolli qe nga viti 1949 do te ngjitet ne derrasat e ishTeatrit Popullor Rrahinor, deri me 1961. Me vonë punoi ne Teatrin e Drames ne Beograd. U kthye serish ne ish -TPK, deri me 1968. Nga viti 1971 punoi si aktor i lire, per te vazhduar me vone ne Teatrin e Kosoves deri me 1990, derisa u pensionua, Istref Begolli ka ralizuar 150 rele, si ne teater, film e televizion. Nder rolet qe do veçuar jane: Karl Fon Mon, ne "Cubat" e Shilerit; Meriku, ne "Hani ne rrugen kryesore" te Çehovit; Dyl Mehmeti, ne "Fosilet" e Azem Shkrelit; Plaku, ne "Shpend Sokoli i Sokol Shpendit", e Ymer Shkrelit; Prifti, ne "Gjenerali u shtrise se vdekur" e Ismajl Kadarese, Agamemnoni, ne "Ifigjenia ne Taulide" e Euripidit; Ahmet Nuredini. ne "Dervishi dhe vdekja" e Mesha Selimoviqit. Istref Begolli ka realizuar mjaft rele edhe ne film, si ne: "Era dhe lisi" dhe "Perroi vërshues" të Besim Sahatçiu, ne "Proka" të Isa Oosjes eti. Gjithashtu ka realizuar mjaft role edhe ne filmat televiziv, si ne: "Te ngujuarit" te Ekrem Kryeziut, "Kulla" te Agim Sopit, "Dhembja krenare" te Ismajl Ymerit, "Vallja e çmendur" te Isa Çosjes, ne "Vjeshta e trendafilave" te Agim Sopit, dhe ne "Oda e Junikut" te Adem Mikulloveit. Aktori Begolli ishte gjithashtu edhe laureat i mjaft shperblimeve per role te realizuara. Kjo ishte edhe nje dëshmi për lojen aktoreske te aktorit te permasave te medha, Atref Begollit. Jeta e tij aktoreske mbase do te mbetet e skalitur neper rolet e tij të realizuara, si ne teater, film etj., te cilat perbejnë thesar te ketyre fushave të artit, ne kulturen tone skenike e filmike.

KANE THENE PER ISTREF BEGOLLIN

- "Kam pasur fat që te jem partner me të, i projekteve me serioze, që janë punuar ndonjëherë ne teotrin dhe filmin tone ne Kosovë. Po përmendi vetëm shfaqjen e pare dhe të fundit me Istrefit; "Vajza po pajë" e Çehovit, ku unë luaja rolin kryesor (merre me mend, une kryesori me Istrefin ?), dhe shfaqja e fundit "Shpend Sokoli i Sokol Shpendit" të Ymer Shkrelit. Isfrefin do ta kujtoj si aktorin më markant për rolet shekspiriane. Mos e harroni Makbethin e tij!... Aktor me potencë të madhe dramatike. Punëtor i jashtëzakonshëm, do të thosha "i sëmurë" përnga profesionalizmi. Kishte më shumë dhunti nga lindja, sesa nga shkollimi për skalitjen e roleve. Do ta radhis në gardën e Ndrek Lucës, Naim Frashërit, Abdurrahman Shalës dhe Sonder Prosit. Për mua, aktori me i mirë shqiptar që ka ditur të flasë më shumë me heshtje dhe shikim në skenë, sesa me fjalë. Pra, veçori të tij ishin pikërisht pushimet e gjata dhe shikimet, që flisnin shumë, e që vetëm ai dinte ti arsyetonte. Kujtojeni "Priftin"e tij ne "Gjeneralin e ushirisë së vdekur" të Ismail Kadaresë. (Çun Lajçi: aktor)


ÇE DO, QE KOHA NA TRADHTOI

- Istref Begolli, po dyshim, ishte ndër shtyllat me të rëndësishme ne Odeonin e aktrimit shqiptar. Vdiq në moshën më të mire, duke mos realizuar ëndrrën e lij dhe rolet e pjekurisë. Gjakonte të bënte "Mrelin Lir". Punonim në një rol kryesor në filmin tim të ardhshëm "Baby Lee". Por, c'e do, që koha no trodhtoi. Tashti që ai prehet i qetë, neve miqve të tij na ka ngelur trishtimi. Dëshpërimi për ëndrrat e parealizuara. Rrëmuja e pasiuftës ndodhi të jetë kohë e zymtë për artin shqiptar. Istref Begolli vdiq pikërisht në një ditë të zymtë dimri, duke na lënë përfytyrimin e bukur të artit të tij, dashurinë e pavdekshme dhe vetminë e paskajshme të ortistit (Agim Sopi: regjisor)

TE KERKOVA NE STAMBOLL PER DERVISHIN

- I dashuri Istref, Istrefi im! Kur e kërkova në Stamboll në mesin e 250 aktorëve për filmin Dervishi dhe vdekja, një aktor të përshtatshëm për këtë rolin, por nuk e gjta. E dija se për këtë rol ekziton një aktor dhe ai ishe Ti. (Milçin: regjisor maqedon)

NESE DO TE BESH FILM NE KOSOVE, GJEJ BEGOLLTE

- Kur u nisa për Kosovë të bej film, ata që dini çështë aktrimi më thaë: Nëse do të besh film në Kosovë shko e gjej Begolltë, sidomos Istref Begollin. (Piro Mani: regjisor)

VDIQ BEGU I SKENES

-Vdiq Begu i skenes, po e them ne kuptimin e mirefilltë të fjalës, jo në kuptimin e urrejtjes 50 vjeçare që na e imponuan këtë fjalë. (Ramis Kelmendi: shkrimtar) 


_Poezi proteste e aktorit Çun Lajçi i cili shpreh tere mllefin e vet per harresen qe shoqeria i beri aktorit Istref Begollit ketyre viteve te fundit, sidomos te pasluftes._

*Çun Lajçi

 KOT

-Isiref Begollit-

Kot qenke errë
Dhe kot zhardhe,
As ditë parë s'paske
As gjumë n'sy
Kot s'koti
Shkuar të paska jeta
Ta thotë Çuni ty.

Kot skenës trupove
Dhe kot u ktheve n'cak,,
As  gaz n'buzë s'paske
As dritë n'sy
Kot skoti
Jetës i bëre lak
Ta thotë Çuni ty.

Kot çelën lulet
Dhe kot erdh panvera,
As shiu nuk u ndal
As bora su shkri.
Kot s'koti          
Dëshirove "Lirinë
Ta thotë Çuni ty.

Tani të ra nuri
Dhe kot qeshet bima.
As unë s'kom krahë,
As ti s'ke sy.
Kot s'koti
Të deshta, a s'të deshta
Ta thotë Çuni ty.*
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
 Per fund : Istref Begoli ne 150 rolet e luajtura, secilin rol e beri me madheshtor duke i falur diçka nga shpirti i tij prej aktori. Ai edhe kur ne ndonje rol duhej te vdiste, dhe te binte per toke, renia e tij ishte shume e bute, sikur te mos donte ti shkaktonte dhemje as tokes.  *Une*
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Kresha

Do ti kishte hije roli i Mbretit Lir.

----------


## Dita

MARRE NGA 
http://www.lobi.com.mk/


*IN MEMORIAM - ISTREF BEGOLLI (1933-2003)
IKJA E NJË KOLOSI TË SKENËS* 
Pasioni për artin mbeti i pashuar në qenien e aktorit Istref Begolli, deri në ditën kur mbylli sytë për jetë e mot në një spital të Kroacisë. Ai do të mbetet përjetë i gjallë dhe i lëvizshëm në shiritat e celulodit.



*Arlinda KALISI*

Të shtunën e kaluar, ndërkohë që po prehej në varrezat e Prishtinës, u shpërnda lajmi për ikjen e aktorit shqiptar Istref Begolli, një nismëtar i dramaturgjisë dhe kinemtografisë kosovare. 

Krahas Abdurrahman Shalës, Shani Pallaskës, Kris Berishës etj. i takon plejadës së aktorëve më të shquar shqiptarë.

Ai kishte ndërruar jetë në një qendër rehabilitimi në Kroaci. Ishte përcjellë për në banesën e fundit vetëm nga anëtarët e familjes së tij. Ky kishte qenë amaneti i aktorit të madh, i lënë në harresë, pa dëshirën e tij. 

Kishte hyrë në skenën e Teatrit Popullor Krahinor (më 1949) kur kishte vetëm 16 vjet, ku edhe do ta përfundonte (pa dëshirën e tij) karrierën teatrore në vitin 1990. 

Një kohë të shkurtër kishte punuar në një teatër profesionist të Beogradit, kurse për një kohë ka qenë artist i lirë.

Istref Begolli ka luajtur afër 150 role në teatër dhe kinematografi; nga dramaturgjia shqiptare e botërore, sikurse: Erveheja, Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, Fosilet, Shpend Sokoli i Sokol Shpendit e deri tek ato botërore: Makbethi, Othello, Shtetrrethimi, Cubat, Ifigjenia në Aulidë, Konfiteori, Dervishi dhe vdekja etj.

Ai ka luajtur edhe në drama të njohura nga dramaturgjia botërore, të vëna në skenë në Teatrin e Prishtinës, të regjisorëve sikurse: Paro, Turbeshiq, Mijaç, Milçin etj.

Begolli ka luajtur edhe në disa filma sikurse Përroi vërshues, Era e Lisi etj.

*TË TJERËT PËR ISTREFIN*
Figura njerëzore dhe artistike e Istref Begollit është ngritur lart nga shumë njerëz të artit dhe kulturës shqiptare.

Ramiz Kelmendi, drejtor i Teatrit Kombëtar të Prishtinës, tha se me vdekjen e Istref Begollit, këtij njeriu dhe aktori të madh, mund të them lirisht se teatri ynë, arti ynë dramatik, kultura jonë, kanë mbetur pa një emër shumë të madh dhe dinjitoz. 

Mua me Istref Begollin më lidhin shumë kujtime. Më kujtohet dita kur si 16 vjeçar u nis prej Peje për në Prishtinë për tu bërë aktor. Unë po atë muaj u nisa për në Prishtinë për tu bërë gazetar. Po në atë kohë na u puqën rrugët: ai në teatër e unë në gazetari. U nisëm si të rinj për të kontribuar për kulturën tonë. Dashurinë për teatrin ma morri pikërisht Istrefi, kurse unë u bëra dashamir i teatrit, kritik i teatrit, përkthyes i teatrit dhe mik, thotë Ramiz Kelmendi.

*TË JESH ARTIST ËSHTË MALLKIM*
Istref Begolli gjatë vitit 1990 kishte aktruar në filmin Kulla të regjisorit Agim Sopi. Regjisori i këtij filmi, duke kujtuar ato çaste, thotë se Kulla ishte realizuar pikërisht në kohën kur ishin rrënjosur institucionet e Kosovës, ndërkohë që jashtë vriteshin njerëzit.

Ne përpiqeshim që ta shfrytëzonim atë atmosferë dhune dhe okupimi për të bërë një film, i cili trajtonte temën e rikolonizimit të Kosovës. Istref Begolli ishte artist, të jesh artist nuk është privilegj, por është mallkim. Është dhembje të frymosh me gjithë dhembjen e popullit tanë, të shkruash dalëngadalë historinë e dhembjes dhe bukurisë së tij. Istrefi ishte ai që dha këtë mesazh, që çoi këtë amanet, këtë mision, të cilin na e la edhe neve dhe gjeneratave tjera, që me përkushtim të vazhdojmë rrugën e tij të mundimshme, thotë Agim Sopi.

Për veprën njerëzore dhe artistike flet me admirim edhe regjisori Isa Qosja. Ai thotë se Istrefi ka ndërtuar urat e komunikimit mes të gjithë gjeneratave. 

Të gjithë  ne artistët kemi punuar nga pak me Istrefin, por kam frikë se nuk kemi punura më tepër. Edhe çdo punë tjetër do të ishte më lehtë me të. Istrefit i kemi mbetur borxh. Këto dhjetë vjetët e fundit ai ka biseduar me ne për rolin e fundit në film dhe teatër. Kur përmendej diçka që kishte gjasa të realizohej, ai gëzohej si fëmi. Ishtrefi i është gëzuar skenës, lojës, rolit, angazhimeve dhe suksesit të dikujt. Kur takoheshim me Istrefin më dukej se fisnikëroheshim. Të punoje me të ishte një ndjenjë e veçantë, thotë Qosja.

*ISTREFI ARTIN E KUPTONTE SI JETË*
Mentor Zymberaj, një njeri i afërt me Istrefin, thotë se ai ka qenë në kontakt me aktorët dhe regjisorët e të gjithë moshave. 

Ai i është gëzuar çdo iniciative, por, siç duket, ai ka pritur që ata ta angazhonin: duke filluar prej instuticioneve, gjithashtu edhe vetë artistëve.

Zymberaj thotë se ai dinte të qetësonte miqtë duke ndarë me ata orë të tëra. 

Përveç përpos iniciativës artistike, ka qenë një njeri me ndjenjë të veçantë prindore. Sillej mirë ndaj meje dhe të rinjve. Unë mburrem se kam pasur një bashkëpunim shumë të mirë me të  dhe një afërsi, thotë Mentor Zymberaj.

Regjisori Ekrem Kryeziu, nuk u beson lajmeve për vdekjen e aktorit Istref Begolli. Ai thotë se aktori shqiptar gjithmonë është kënaqur me artin dhe i është gëzuar jetës.

Ai artin e ka kuptuar si jetë. Ai ka hyrë në skenë me kënaqësi dhe përgjegjësi. Frika që përjetonte para hyrjes në skenë ishte një ndjenjë përgjegjësie për rolin... Është një gjë e çuditshme: çdoherë publiku i ngel borxh aktorit, për shkak se kurrë nuk mund ti lahet borxhit të një artisti, thotë Kryeziu. 

Këto ishin disa evokuime kujtimesh të atyre me të cilët Begolli kishte ndarë një copë jetë, që kishte punuar dhe kishte ndarë pasionin për artin, i cili kishte mbetur i pashuar deri ditën kur ai mbylli sytë përgjithmonë, për të vazhduar, i njëjti pasion, të ndizet tek ata që do të vazhdojnë të shohin atë nëpër filmat e regjistruar në celuloid.

---------------------------------
*AMANETI I ISTREF BEGOLLIT*

Istrefi u ballafaqua me vdekjen shumë shpesh - nëpërmjet personazhëve që i interpretoi dhe i njihte mirë, ndaj vendosi që përmes vdekjes së tij të dërgonte një kumt: të na bënte të qartë se me vdekjen e tij të gjithë ne JEMI HUMBËS e jo ai. 

*Refet ABAZI*

E thërras dëshmitar ngjyrën dhe penën, errësirën e pasigurtë të muzgut dhe natën që çdo gjë ajo ngjallë; 

Po thërras dëshmitar hënën kur mbushet me agun që zbardh; 

Po thërras dëshmitar kohën, fillimin e mbarimin e gjithçkahit  se çdo njeri është përherë në humbje. Të gjallët nuk dinë gjë. Më mësoni të vdekur se si mund të vdiset pa frikë, ose të paktën pa tmerr. Sepse vdekja është e pakuptimtë sikurse edhe jeta. 

Ishte ky amaneti i  Ahmet Nurudinit që e shqiptoi Istref Begolli  në fund të shfaqjes Dervishi dhe vdekja. Ishte shumë e qartë se në llahtarinë shpirtërore të Ahmet Nurudinit Istrefi  kishte depërtuar thellë. Ndaj dhe e gjithë kjo ngjasonte në kumt për njerëzimin. 

Me 31 janar, Istrefi na e dha edhe një kumt, ende më të lahtarshëm! E kishte lënë amanetin e tij:  kur të vdesë, askush të mos i vijë në varrim përveç familjes së ngushtë, e pasi të kryhej varrimi atëherë të jepet lajmi se KA VDEKUR ISTREFI! 

Ndoshta për këtë e kishin këshilluar të vdekurit! Apo personazhet që i interpretoi me aq mjeshtëri! Do të kisha thënë se e detyruan të gjallët! Ata që e shpallën të vdekur si aktor, në kohën kur ai qe gjallë dhe plotë dëshirë për të punuar.  

Mirëpo, në Kosovën e pasluftës, ashtu si në shumë sfera të shoqërisë, edhe në art u çrregullua sistemi i vlerave të mirëfillta. E Istrefi nuk  funksiononte në një çregullim të tillë, ndërsa për të ruajtur higjienën shpirtërore (siç thoshte ai) vendosi të tërhiqej nga skena dhe gjithë kohën ta kalonte në byfenë e teatrit, pasi dukej qartë se ai askujt nuk i duhej. E kur në një skenë nuk  të duhet një kolos si Istref Begolli, është shumë e qartë se çfarë vlera artistike kultivohen në atë skenë! 

Istrefi u ballafaqua me vdekjen shumë shpesh - nëpërmjet personazhëve që i interpretoi dhe i njihte mirë, ndaj vendosi që përmes vdekjes së tij të dërgonte kumt të mirëfilltë, që të na bënte të qartë se me vdekjen e tij të gjithë ne JEMI HUMBËS e jo ai. 

Gjashtë muaj ishte në komë. Ashtu mendonim ne! Në fakt, ai gjatë kësaj kohe u mbyll në vetvete dhe i luajti gjithë shfaqjet që i kishin mbetur pa luajtur! Por i luajti në vetvete dhe për vete, duke e privuar publikun nga përjetimi i kënaqësisë së artit të mirëfilltë. E bëri këtë, duke shpresuar se ndoshta udhëheqësisë së teatrit, do ti kujtohet se teatri pa kolos të tillë nuk është agjë tjetër veç teatër panairi nën tendën e të cilit lloj-lloj pseudovlera shiten si vlera të mirëfillta. Për këtë gjë, ai vuante shumë, pasi teatrin e donte shumë, por ama teatrin e mirëfilltë! 

Për këtë shkak, jam i bindur, shpirti i tij gjatë kohë do të endet nëpër teatër duke pritur shfaqje të mirëfilltë. E atëherë shpirti i Istrefit të madh do të qetësohet, do të gjej prehje... 

Nuk e vizitova varrin e tij në Prishtinë, sepse, pas mbledhjeve komemorative,  ende nuk kisha se çfarë ti them! I premtova se do ta vizitoj varrin e tij atëherë  kur do të kem se çka ti them, diçka të mirë, a? ashtu siç thoshte ai, kur gëzohej për fillimin e ndonjë projekti të ri. 

Mua, personalisht, më 1997 më vdiq vëllau, me 2001 më vdiq babai! Me humbjen e tyre unë  përjetova dy dimensionet më të tmershme te dhembjes dhe pikëllimit! Me vdekjen e Istrefit mu përsërit e njëjta  gjë, sepse Istrefi për mua Istrefi ishte edhe vëlla edhe baba. 

Mundohem që gjithë këtë pikëllim ta përpunoj në mënyrë artistike, ashtu siç më këshillonte ai. 

Shpresoj se do tia dal me shfaqjen Dervishi dhe vdekja, të cilën, bashkë me regjisorin Vladimir Milçin, do tia kushtojmë pikërisht Istrefit. Me këtë shfaqje,  në mënyrë artistike, do tia vazhdojmë jetën Istrefit, pasi ai do të  luaj Harunin, vëllaun e Ahmet Nurudinit, vdekja e të cilit e shkakton gjithë tmerrin e Dervishit. 

Emri i Istrefit do të shënohet në programin e shfaqjes, pasi ai do të luaj me të vërtetë, por do të luaj në mua! 

Kur e interpretoi ai Ahmet Nurudinin, nuk e kuptova se kush e luante tek ai vëllaun Harunin, por e ndjeva se edhe tek ai ishte dikush shumë i afërt. E ndjeva  skëterën që përjetoi me humbjen e tij.  

Kaq mund të bëj për ty BACA ISTREF. Më fal, nuk kam mundësi më shumë. Ndoshta këshilli i Festivalit  të Dramës kombëtare në Gjilan mund të bëj më shumë?! Po. Ata munden,  nëse shpërblimin për aktor më të mirë e emërtojnë ÇMIMI ISTREF BEGOLLI. Në mënyrë që secili bartës i këtij çmimi të ndjehet krenar, sepse bart emrin e një kolosi të skenës. 

Unë do të isha krenar për këtë çmim,  ashtu siç isha krenar dhe i privilegjuar ta njihja e ta kem mik këtë  NJERI të jashtëzakonshëm. 

(Autori është aktor i njohur shqiptar)

----------

